# Suction D&C for ectopic pregnancy & left salpingectomy



## LindaYoung (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have a patient that had a suction D&C for an ectopic pregnancy and a laparoscopic left salpingectomy. Would I use 59820 & 59151?


----------



## odellcvc@hotmail.com (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi.  I was sooo glad to see your question as that is what I was searching for as well.  I did bill 59151 for the laparoscopic salpingectomy, but I still have the claim on hold because I am not sure how to accuratley code the suction D&C.  I do not think 59820 would be appropriate.  I have the Ob-GYN Coding Companion ad it states that theis procedure treats a missed AN in the first trimester when the fetus remains in the uterus four to eight weeks following its death.    58120 is for non-ob...uuughh what to code, what to code.  

If I find the answer I will reply to you.  Have a great Friay!


----------



## odellcvc@hotmail.com (Feb 1, 2013)

I sent the scenario to a friend of my who is a coder/auditor and she thought we would use 59160 as it is a D&C post pregnancy.  Hope this helps!


----------



## LindaYoung (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------

